# Tear Stain Remover



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Morning,

I read very good reviews about a Tear Stain remover; Maltese Secret Stay While Tear Stain Remover. Has anyone ever heard/used it and what are some opinions? I am currently Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and have not seen too much improvement yet. However, I haven't used it for the recommended amount of days and have about two weeks more to go.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621421


> Good Morning,
> 
> I read very good reviews about a Tear Stain remover; Maltese Secret Stay While Tear Stain Remover. Has anyone ever heard/used it and what are some opinions? I am currently Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and have not seen too much improvement yet. However, I haven't used it for the recommended amount of days and have about two weeks more to go.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]



I have not used the product but I am skeptible of any of the wash products that are supposed to remove stains. It was discussed last year, here is the link: Tear Stain Remover


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for providing me with that link. I will most certainly look at it later on in the day. I appreciate that you posted.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621504


> Thank you for providing me with that link. I will most certainly look at it later on in the day. I appreciate that you posted.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


You are welcome, how old are the babies you are trying to treat?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i got some boric asid powder to day ,my kitchens like a pharmacy ,i made up the paste ,then the boticpowder and boiled water for tear stains ect ,i put the paste on obi ans suga ,it seems to work ,well as good as any thing else anyway  jo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sassy's Mom,

Sorry that I did not answer your ? yesterday, but I has not on the computer all that much. Our Chrissy will be eight months old on the 24th of August. 

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621421


> Good Morning,
> 
> I read very good reviews about a Tear Stain remover; Maltese Secret Stay While Tear Stain Remover. Has anyone ever heard/used it and what are some opinions? I am currently Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and have not seen too much improvement yet. However, I haven't used it for the recommended amount of days and have about two weeks more to go.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


I tried it and it really didn't do much of anything, although their shampoo and conditioner are pretty good. For tear stains, I
still think the best one is Eye Envy - unless you want to whip up your own concoction, but I'm not that creative :brownbag: .


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Doesn't it really depend on the type & cause of tear stains? For instance, the eye goop, normally just brown "ick" and the eyes watering and making that "stuff" stain is quite different than the orange/redish stain which, I have been told (maybe not accurately) is a totally different thing, like a Yeast infection and should be treated completely diffferently. Also, Aren't there other eye infections that might be cured/helped by these drop you put into their water rather than into their eyes? It has seemed to me that there are so many variables with the staining that it is simply difficult to pin point the problem. I have felt lucky that I haven't had any severe staining with either of my two Malts (strange, though, I thought, that my last "RIP" Malt only had one eye to run; the other never did). I don't consider Midis' eyes running and sometimes "goop" in the corner of his eyes a huge problem (I mean, at least his whole face and snout aren't stained up) but I would really LOVE to do away with the issue entirely. As it is I need to wash under his eyes daily, which I don't (Bad Mommy!), but I do try to clean up and certainly wash his face no less than once a week. I even took him to the vet and she gave me some drops neo-poly-nex (or something like that), but I did not use them but a couple of days. He hated it, and it was a crap shoot as to whether it would even matter if I used it or not.

As long as he's clean I guess a little tan under his eyes doesn't matter so much. But you know how it is: You want him PERFECT! 

Cyndi


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who took the time out to reply to my post. The type of tear stains that appear on chrissy are those reddish brown type, not the runny type that our Angel used to have. I will check with our Vet the next time Chrissy has to go to see him. Ironically, he is also a neighbor of ours and perhaps the next time I might see him outside and Chrissy is with me, I will ask him.

Thanks again and I hope that all of you have a great day!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom

Oh, and before I forget, from what I have read in some of the posts on SM, tear staining could also depend upon the food that our Malts eat. I read that some people have had good experience with Natural Balance which seemed to help clear up tear stains. I might give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## chicz (Aug 26, 2008)

I am having the same problem, and right now my vet asked us NOT to give our maltese tap water (something to do with minerals and stuff in tap water) at the same time we are trying eye envy and let me tell you, what a huge difference, 
this is what i done for my 9 month old maltese or maybe 10 now lol .
got his eye area cut real real close to his skin (get all the reddy rusty colour gone)
then used eye envy 2x a day one in morning and before bed
AND STOPPED ALL RED meat beef ect ( we feed him ceaser dog food) 
and STOPPED tap water and use bottled water in a stainless steal dish (fresh)

Ok so now i done this for 6 days so far and WOW
its clearing up
BUT I MUST ASSURE YOU 
it may come back as over and over i been told maltese get stains from teething and he has been. so i wil keep up what i been doing just to keep him clean and frsh looking , hope it stays white when he is a MAN lol 
good luck and let us know how you do in a few weeks


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So far I have not seen all that much improvement with the Spa Lavish Fresh Tear Stain remover. I also changed Chrissy's and Snuggle's food to NB no grain Duck and Potato food which they like and eat 2x's a day. I only give them bottled water, not tap water since it contains too many chemicals. I will look into Eye Envy and find out where I might be able to purchase it in our area.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My dog has tear stains.

FYI Eye Envy didn't work for me. 

My dog doesn't eat red meat. It's not red meat that causes it. And Cesar food is the worst food ever.

My dog has never had tap water. 

I keep the area clean with peroxide, and wash with Spa facial scrub every day.

She's going to an eye specialist in a couple of months to check the tear ducts.


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Aug 19 2008, 07:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621421


> Good Morning,
> 
> I read very good reviews about a Tear Stain remover; Maltese Secret Stay While Tear Stain Remover. Has anyone ever heard/used it and what are some opinions? I am currently Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub and have not seen too much improvement yet. However, I haven't used it for the recommended amount of days and have about two weeks more to go.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


Hi,

I'm not a Maltese owner yet, but I am looking now. 

I had great experience with Eye Envy when I used it on my toy poodle once a day. I used it everywhere she was stained. It took about a week, but then it cleared up and I had no problem after that. It is pricey, but I thought it was worth it.


----------

